# Aria's second show!



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

She looks lovely. I know it's tough for owner handlers in the poodle class. When I showed greyhounds, it's a bit easier on many levels (grooming especially; just wipe them down with a wet towel). I just don't have the knowledge, money, or skill to show AKC with my poodle, but am hoping to do some UKC with her this summer.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know anything about showing but you got have beautiful poodle there!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

She does look lovely. Good recovery grabbing her collar, that must have been nerve wracking. Now that you have your first one under your belt it should be easier next time. Did you have fun?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats! This is fun, right? Hopefully Misha will have her second show next month. She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you! We have our third show next Sunday, I get more excited each show, but I'm still pretty nervous. The best part is watching Aria's attitude. It's just so obvious she is enjoying herself


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Good luck at your next show, I will be rooting for you.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She looks terrific in her continental! What a pretty girl.  You might want to consider changing her lead to one without a clip. You loop the lead through the collar ring and there is no way it will come lose. I used one of those with Bonnie when I was showing her UKC. Then you won't ever need to worry about that happening again. 

Lightweight Braided Loop Lead One-fourth inch - Cherrybrook

Since you are a groomer, there is no reason you can't become as skilled as a handler in presenting her. The upside of owner handling is the dog knows and loves you, which will allow her to show at her very best (plus it cost a lot less). People do it and are successful, especially when they have a dog as nice as yours. 

btw: Your outfit is adorable and looks great with her.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you Outwest  immediately after the show my mentor dragged me to a vendor and we bought a lead that looped through so it won't happen again! Lol
Thank you for your kind words. I went into this knowing the difficulties I'm facing but I'm definitely in this for fun. I hope I get to finish her myself but if not, I may hire a handler. For now though, we are just having fun. I have a great support group in the show world who are very encouraging and believe I can do it myself. That is why I keep going forward. The experience alone has been great! I think what makes it fun and feel so right is how well Aria has taken to it. In handling class she didn't seem to really care and it worried me, but as soon as we applied what I hoped she had learned (lol) in the real 'world' she showed me that even though she goofed around in class, she actually was listening somewhat.. Lol
I guess there is not better place for a poodle to strut their stuff and know everyone is looking at them, other than a show ring 
I think she feels like a rock star, she has an entourage of people! Some of us are trimming on her, some of us are spraying her hair into place, leading her this way and that. Haha.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to go!! She looks lovely, as do you!


----------

